# Jump to First Unread



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Is there a way to jump straight to the first unread post for a thread? I know some forum software support that and others don't, but it's worth asking.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hover over the chevron to the left of a thread title w/ new posts...you'll see it says "Go to first new post"...now click on it.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Don't forget this one once you're in the thread:










--Carlos V.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> Don't forget this one once you're in the thread:
> 
> --Carlos V.


15+ years here, and I never knew that. D'oh!

Thanks!!:up:


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you. That helps a lot. The only thing that could be better would be if the default when you click on the thread it opened at the first unread post, but this will help a lot.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

toricred said:


> Thank you. That helps a lot. The only thing that could be better would be if the default when you click on the thread it opened at the first unread post, but this will help a lot.


On another forum, the behavior when you click on a thread title is this (which I think is awesome):

- If you have not read the thread, it puts you at the first post else
- If you have unread posts, it takes you to the first unread
- If you have fully read the thread, it takes you to the last post (where you would need to be to post on a thread you have already read).

I think it makes all sorts of sense to do it like that. It essentially always takes you where it makes sense.

But I have no clue whether this forum software could even support that.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

eddyj said:


> On another forum, the behavior when you click on a thread title is this (which I think is awesome):
> 
> - If you have not read the thread, it puts you at the first post else
> - If you have unread posts, it takes you to the first unread
> ...


Most other forum do that. At first, it seemed wrong (mainly because I'm so used to the TCF software), but after a while you get used to it, then eventually you realize how much better it is.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> Hover over the chevron to the left of a thread title w/ new posts...you'll see it says "Go to first new post"...now click on it.


I lost this option on iOS when Google Chrome was updated recently. I click on the icon and it will take me to the last page but not the first unread post. TCF is not the only website that does this.


----------

